# Stufen mit Sand modellieren oder Terassen neu anlegen



## Koiteich2013 (31. Mai 2014)

Bei mir mußte im Filtergraben allerhand an Mutterboden raus.
Ab 1,3 m war dort erst sauberer gelber Sand, vorher nur Mutterboden mit Wurzeln.
Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem und will die Terassen neu anlegen. 
Wie bekommt man die Stufen so stabil hin wie auf diesen Foto:

Schwimmteich bei Leipzig, Foto1:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=651/page-1&start=0&ndsp=50&ved=0CLsBEK0DMB8


----------



## Reiner_ (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe Sand und Lehm in der Mischmaschine 1:1gemischt und damit die Stufen modelliert.
Den Lehm habe ich mir aus der örtlichen Sandkuhle besorgt.
Ist fest und belastbar.
Für den Uferwall,habe ich dann Sand und Zement genommen.


----------



## Limnos (31. Mai 2014)

Hi
Solange man Böschungswinkel von unter 45° einhält kann man auch die Stufen aus Sand machen. Evtl. kann man oberflächig eine Zementschlempe in den Sand einreiben, damit er nicht mehr abrutscht. Wenn erst mal die Folie und Wasser drin ist, hält der Wasserdruck die Böschung ohnehin.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Koiteich2013 (1. Juni 2014)

@Reiner,
was passiert denn wenn der Lehm unter der Folie trocknet, zieht der sich dann stark zusammen ? KaNN MAN AUF DEN kANTEN STEHEN; BEVOR DAS wASSSER DRIN IST ß

@Wolfgang,
Du meinst also den Zement zu einer Art dickflüssige Suppe machen und dann auf dem Sand verreiben und in den Sand reindrücken ?
Kann man dann auf diesen Kanten stehen ?

Auf dem Foto koennt Ihr meinen 10 meter langen 3,5 m breiten FG sehen. 5cm unter der Oberkannte Schalungsstein ist der maximale Wasserstand dann nach mit Schrage von 45° bis 60° kommt in 25 cm die erste Stufe (30cmbreit) dann wieder mit 45° bis 60° die nächste in 50 cm tiefe, dann in 75 cm die letzte Stufe. 
Das Loch ist zur Zeit 1,3m bis 1,5 m tief und wird bis auf 0,9 meter tiefe erstmal mit gespülten Füllsand aufgefüllt. Morgen kommt dann gesiebter Sand der etwas
formbarer ist.

Werde mir mal beides besorgen, Lehm und Zement zum testen. Habt Ihr schon mal was von "Hydrosil" gehört ?


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2014)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Das Loch ist zur Zeit 1,3m bis 1,5 m tief und wird bis auf 0,9 meter tiefe erstmal mit gespülten Füllsand aufgefüllt.


 Verstehe ich nicht. Jeder andere freut sich über die Tiefe und du machst es wieder flacher?

Koiteiche beis 2 m oder noch tiefer lese ich hier immer?


----------



## Reiner_ (1. Juni 2014)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> @Reiner,
> was passiert denn wenn der Lehm unter der Folie trocknet, zieht der sich dann stark zusammen ? KaNN MAN AUF DEN kANTEN STEHEN; BEVOR DAS wASSSER DRIN IST



Hallo, 

Solange du nicht direkt auf die Kante trittst, hält das Sand Lehm Gemisch.
Das Gemisch habe ich beim Formen mit der Maurerkelle noch gut verdichtet.

Probier es in einem Teilstück einfach aus.


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2014)

Hi
Nein trittfest wird es zunächst nicht sein. Aber es ist ohnehin besser, dass man die Stellen, wo man an den Teich herantreten will mit Natursteinplatten, Ziegeln oder Waschbetonplatten befestigt. Zum Befestigen der Sandschicht würde ich eher dünnere Zementschlempe nehmen, die schon fast von selbst in die Sandschicht etwas eindringt. Mörtel ist ja Wasser, Zement und Sand und durch das Reiben mit der Kelle oder Glätter vermischt man bis zu einer gewissen Tiefe die Komponenten. Sollte der die Tiefe verringernde Sand auf oder unter die Folie? Im letzten Fall würde ich eher der Aushub wieder einbringen(wenn er noch da ist?) Sand oberhalb der Folie würde Pflanze wie __ Schilf das Vordringen bis zu Teichmitte ermöglichen. Nur für eine Seerose würde ich ein 30 cm tiefes Loch von ca. 50cmØ vorsehen und die Seerose ohne Pflanzgefäß dort versenken. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Koiteich2013 (9. Juni 2014)

Danke, werde ich so umsetzen. Bin gerade dabei Schicht für Schicht mit dem Rüttler einzubauen.


----------



## GabrieleK (28. März 2018)

Hallo,

Wie hast du die Stufen jetzt gemacht?
Wir wollen auch nachmodellieren. 

Lieben Gruss Gabriele


----------



## samorai (29. März 2018)

Hallo!
Wenn Stufen in den Teich unbedingt rein sollen dann immer mit leichten Gegengefälle, jede Folie wird grün und damit glatt.
Zweiter Tipp: Betrete nie den Teich ohne Badeschuhe, ist einfach sicherer.

Ich wusste vorher wo die Stufen hin sollten, also wurde der Sand mit einem Spaten grob abgetragen und danach mit Kelle und Glätte bearbeitet, natürlich auch ne Wasserwaage.
Durch den Wasserdruck bleibt es stabil.

Darauf bleibt immer Dreck liegen, das will ich dir nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. März 2018)

Ich würde wegen dem ablagern von Dreck und Einbußen an Teichvolumen/ baulichen Aufwand nie wieder 3 Stufen anlegen.
Eine als Sicherheit in -50 cm reicht aus.

Ansonsten hatte ich vor dem Verlegen der Folie komplett alles mit 2-3cm Magerbeton überzogen.
Hatte dadurch beim Folie verlegen und hinterher keinen Ärger...

Unten in der Signatur ist meine Bau Doku im NG - Forum recht detailliert.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (30. März 2018)

Ich habe die Stufen letztendlich mit Boardsteinkanten und Rasenkanten hergestellt. Der Druck der durch die Verdichtung des Sandes eintritt ist ohne gegendruck zu hoch.


----------



## Haggard (31. März 2018)

Hallo Koiteich2013,
gibt es dazu noch zufällig ein paar Bilder ?


----------



## Koiteich2013 (2. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Haggard,
musste ein wenig suchen. ICh habe schwarze Strriche auf den Bildern angezeichnet. Du musst während des verdichtens jede Platte mit der gegenüberliegenden Boardsteinkante abstützen. Also Stützbalken einziehen. Wenn die Folie eingelegt wird dann koennen die Blaken wieder raus. Durch die Verdichtung, selbst wenn Du nur
mit Wasser einschlämmst steigt der Druck auf die Platten und die richten sich von einer Schräge z.B. 45Grag lagsam senkrecht auf.


----------



## Haggard (3. Apr. 2018)

Hi Koiteich2013, 
vielen Dank für die Information.


----------

